
Ask HN: Is there any famous hackers / programmers that smoke marijuana? - romosz
All famous IT-guys, who smoke marijuana I've found have "creative jobs", like "UI designer". But I've found no engineers, that are known for doing this thing.<p>Do you know any of them?
======
cpt1138
I'd venture that some do and just don't talk about it seeing as its illegal
and all.

------
cleaver
Somewhat related... relationship between psychedelics and developments in math
and computers: <http://www.maps.org/news-letters/v18n1/v18n1-MAPS_8-10.pdf>

------
fractalcat
On hacking while stoned: <http://hack.org/mc/texts/inspiration.txt>

Also, I'm not going to name names, but I know several non-famous (but very
accomplished) hackers who swear by it.

~~~
samstave
Yep - More people partake than you might suspect at first.

------
jamesbritt
Being an engineer is a creative job, despite some people trying to bogart the
term.

Read the book The Eudaemonic Pie for tales of dope-smoking uber-geeks.

Also Fire in the Valley might be a source, though I've not yet read it.

------
samstave
Check this article out

<http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/2006/01/70015>

------
27182818284
I don't know about the computer realm, but Feynman, Sagan, etc

------
alorres
Steve Jobs back in the day when he phreaked phones?

